# Godox/Flashpoint MacOS Firmware Updater



## JBPhotog (Jun 11, 2019)

Godox has finally launched a MacOS firmware updater for a limited number of their products. It is under the new G3 menu on their site. 

Details can be found here: GODOX & FLASHPOINT Firmware Updater For MAC – Now Available | FLASH HAVOC


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2019)

i should look into the updates.  i found all sorts of weird issues with the flashpoint stuff.

for example, the r2 pro mark ii, cant fire my xplor600 on channels D and E, but it works on A, B, and C.
the r2 pro mark ii also doesn't fire in HSS correctly.  If I shoot over 1/250 the flash output gets incredibly dim and i have to crank up to 1:1.  Put the Mark 1 back on and i can shoot at 1/8000sec all day long at very low power levels.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 11, 2019)

That is odd. After reading your post I just checked my FP R2 Mark II and it fires on all groups, A thru E with both my AD600Pro and AD200. However, I can't seem to get TTL mode on group D or E on the R2 Mk II, just Manual or Off. I am not sure if this developed after the firmware update but I have notified Adorama tech.

Have you tried to cycle through the groups on your AD600? The communication between the transmitter and strobe sometimes needs to be cycled through the groups on the strobe and then the R2 MkII in order to sync up with the settings.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 11, 2019)

Update: Nikon CLS only supports TTL on groups A,B and C, that’s why D and E only show Manual or Off.

I wonder Braineack if you were trying to use TTL on D or E? You should be able to select Manual mode and have your strobe fire at that setting.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2019)

No, manual power.  My other strobes/flashes work on those channels, just not the Xplor600 -- It's not the TTL unit.


----------



## JBPhotog (Jun 12, 2019)

Braineack said:


> No, manual power.  My other strobes/flashes work on those channels, just not the Xplor600 -- It's not the TTL unit.



Have you checked your firmware version? 
For the AD600M/AD600BM it is V1.9 updated on 2018/08/31. Notes suggest, Compatible with Godox wirelss Canon\Nikon\Sony\FUJIFILM\Olympus\Panasonic\PENTAX X system.


----------

